

Zynga/LinkedIn/Groupon have hired a combined 10,111 people - tilt
http://twitter.com/#!/danprimack/status/90464729356713984

======
andrewguenther
I am just curious, but why is this total important? These three companies
share almost nothing in common. What is the significance of this total? Why
these three companies? What percentage of that number did they each
contribute?

